# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  می شود یا ن؟ یکبار برای همیشه

## awmirhossein

سلام به هرکسی که در هر زمانی این پست رو میخونه 
الان ساعت 00:00 بامداد روز سه شنبه ۳۰ اذر ۱۴۰۰ 
روز اخر پاییز و ساعت های منتهی به یلدای ۱۴۰۰
این موقع از سال همیشه یک سوال برای همه پیش میاد :
از الان بخونیم میشه یا ن ؟
میخوام یکبار برای همیشه این موضوع رو جمع کنیم و دیگه ازش حرفی نزنیم
امسال پنجمین سالیه که کنکور میدم ( احتمالا با خودتون میگید عجب ادم ول نکنیه !! )
و برای اینکه حدودی از وضع درسیم براتون روشن بشه بگم که پارسال ۶۰۰۰ شدم و امسال هم تا امشب کم و بیش و دست و پا شکسته و با مقدار زیادی افسردگی درس خوندم 
اما اینجا مینویسم تا بمونه که راه برگشتی نداشته باشم 
مرداد ۱۴۰۱ دوباره میام این پست رو میارم بالا و زیرش مینویسم رتبه زیر ۱۰۰ کنکور ۱۴۰۱
تا اون روز امیدوارم هیچ کدوممون از ارزوهامون دست نکشیم 
برای هرکسی که این پست رو در چند ساعت اینده خواهد دید یلدای خوبی ارزو میکنم
امیدوارم یلدای ۱۴۰۱ رو به فکر جشن یلدای دانشگاهتون باشید 
تا مرداد ۴۰۱ خدانگه دار

----------


## Sattar___m

موفق باشی

----------


## WickedSick

> سلام به هرکسی که در هر زمانی این پست رو میخونه 
> الان ساعت 00:00 بامداد روز سه شنبه ۳۰ اذر ۱۴۰۰ 
> روز اخر پاییز و ساعت های منتهی به یلدای ۱۴۰۰
> این موقع از سال همیشه یک سوال برای همه پیش میاد :
> از الان بخونیم میشه یا ن ؟
> میخوام یکبار برای همیشه این موضوع رو جمع کنیم و دیگه ازش حرفی نزنیم
> امسال پنجمین سالیه که کنکور میدم ( احتمالا با خودتون میگید عجب ادم ول نکنیه !! )
> و برای اینکه حدودی از وضع درسیم براتون روشن بشه بگم که پارسال ۶۰۰۰ شدم و امسال هم تا امشب کم و بیش و دست و پا شکسته و با مقدار زیادی افسردگی درس خوندم 
> اما اینجا مینویسم تا بمونه که راه برگشتی نداشته باشم 
> ...


موفق باشی. :Yahoo (99):

----------


## Hans_Landa

*امیدوارم موفق باشی و سال بعد همگی بهت تبریک بگیم.* :Yahoo (3):

----------


## serenity

موفق باشی : )

----------


## Mohadeseh_b77

موفق میشید  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## _Joseph_

> سلام به هرکسی که در هر زمانی این پست رو میخونه 
> الان ساعت 00:00 بامداد روز سه شنبه ۳۰ اذر ۱۴۰۰ 
> روز اخر پاییز و ساعت های منتهی به یلدای ۱۴۰۰
> این موقع از سال همیشه یک سوال برای همه پیش میاد :
> از الان بخونیم میشه یا ن ؟
> میخوام یکبار برای همیشه این موضوع رو جمع کنیم و دیگه ازش حرفی نزنیم
> امسال پنجمین سالیه که کنکور میدم ( احتمالا با خودتون میگید عجب ادم ول نکنیه !! )
> و برای اینکه حدودی از وضع درسیم براتون روشن بشه بگم که پارسال ۶۰۰۰ شدم و امسال هم تا امشب کم و بیش و دست و پا شکسته و با مقدار زیادی افسردگی درس خوندم 
> اما اینجا مینویسم تا بمونه که راه برگشتی نداشته باشم 
> ...


*موفق باشی پسر . پارسال که رتبه خوبی داشتی امسال میتونی جزو اون 3 هزار نفر باشی.*

----------

